# SBD in Betta?



## nanabmcd (Apr 26, 2012)

So I have a betta fish that I got in December, I am keeping her in a 7.5 gallon at about 78 degrees, over the past few months she has seemed really tired. I assumed at first that it was because she had velvet when I got her (I treated it right away) but it has been going on for way to long. After a couple of weeks she did not improve so I decided it must be something else, my immediate assumption was swim bladder disorder (sinking type), because when she swam upwards she was in a slightly curved shape and could not stay still without constantly fluttering her tail. It hasn't gotten to the point that she can't get to the surface, she just seems to rest on the bottom a lot. She comes up for feeding and swims around the tank for a while afterwards, but she doesn't seem to have the same energy level as the others. She is a bit bloated so I am feeding her as little as possible and giving peas. It may clear up, but so far she hasn't been improving of getting any worse. other than this she seems happy, her scales are not abnormal in any way. If it was dropsy I think she would be a lot worse. She has been with other fish since her velvet went away, the problem is not contagious. Any ideas/ treatments? I can post videos to my blog if that would help to diagnose something.

Thanks
-Cyprinidae


----------



## nanabmcd (Apr 26, 2012)

I would turn the temp up to 80, but (and I feel rather stupid for saying this) I can't figure out how :| Does anyone have an Aqueon heater who knows how to change the temperature it is set to? I tried to turn the knob, but it just bounced back to what it was on before... bit of an embarrassing problem...

Thanks


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

First raise the temp to about 84.

WHat are you feeding her?Some bettas are born with bad genetics and will never recover.If this is the case you can set her up a shallow tank.A plastic tote would be great,or get alot of those little leaves that suction to the tank and place them at different levels for her to rest in different spots.


----------



## Tiari (Apr 25, 2012)

The knob at the top should turn without an issue. I have two different types, one just smoothly moves, the other moves with a faint click when its in place. Both Aqueon, one has no numbers and a white knob (this moves smoothly), and the other a blue knob and temperature settings (this one faintly clicks).

The temp could be the problem, and was my immediate thought. 20 years ago when I bred Betta, the thought was 78, but nowadays its thought 82 is best. I agree with this, and see much improvement in my Betta.

Your Betta could also be "bored". I know that sounds strange, but some Betta just need more stimulation than others, and act "depressed" even though they are completely healthy.

Try setting some colorful interesting items next to the tank for an hour or two twice a day. Change up these items, it could be anything from a purse, bottle of laundry detergent, a stuffed animal, a can of pringles potato chips.... as long as it is very bright and interesting. Mine particularly likes the T.V. (NASCAR in particular!), and will get all kinds of excited if I have it on something really fast paced and flashy. I know others, and their Betta love to watch them play video games!

You can also try "training" your Betta. They are really smart, and depending on the personality, you can teach them cool tricks like swimming through a hoop and playing with small ping pong balls (cleaned for aquarium only use!). You can also start with putting a finger in the tank, make sure hands are clean with no soap residue or lotion, and see what he does...... over time gradually get your whole hand in slowly, sometimes you can teach them to swim through a circle you make with your fingers, or let you cradle them under the water in your palm like a baby. My daughter's fish likes us to "pet" him, and will gladly let us stroke his body underwater.

I advise highly against using mirrors as "entertainment". Its entertainment for the owner, not the fish, and is very stressful.


----------



## nanabmcd (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks! She will follow my finger around the tank, I think she is pretty smart, I will try a mirror. I will work on fixing the heater. I am feeding her pellet food, bloodworms, and peas, I have cut back on the first two as the problem had developed. Right now she is resting on the thermometer by the top of the tank, I put it there so that she can get air more easily.


----------

